# 10 Things I Hate About You



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 8, 2009)

Guys, did you know ABC Family is making it a series?? Heres the promo.. Is anyone else really pumped for this?


----------



## MissAlly (May 8, 2009)

I loved the movie,but,I bet this is going to suck.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 9, 2009)

Heath ledger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 I had a crush on him the first day i saw 10 things i hate about you in theater, not digging the series though


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 12, 2009)

Really? Why do yall think its gonna be bad? Obviously it wont be exactly like the movie but i think the characters and general premise would work well for a series. I kind of love shows about highschool in general too...


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jun 3, 2009)

Whoa did anyone realize that the guy who plays Patrick is Gregory Pecks grandson? I dont really see the resemblance, thats impressive though


----------



## belle89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have no interest in watching this. Some things should just be left alone.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hm well i am WAY too curious now not to watch but too each his own...


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Jun 7, 2009)

Definitely a fan of the movie...but I don't think the show will be nearly as good...


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww this is a cute interview with Ethan Peck, its kinda sad when he talks about his Granddad


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jun 18, 2009)

oh whoa-FYI-the first episode is going to be FREE on iTunes the week before the premiere  (June 29 – July 3), until the  week after...Glad they're doing this cause im dying to see how it is....


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jul 1, 2009)

I just watched this on iTunes, did anyone else? i liked it, i kinda have a crush on Patrick...


----------



## christinakate (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, i highly doubt the show will amount to the movie.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jul 14, 2009)

Well it doesnt try to be exactly like the movie which is nice and Lindsay Shaw makes a great Kat... the second episode is on tonight, you should watch


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 16, 2009)

The movie was great and I loved it. I dont get why they made it into a show. I hate when a show is made from a movie (clueless, etc) and one or all of the characters are different. Nothing can top the original movie or characters, and it seems like they are just breaking up the movie into 30 minute blocks, like its the same things that already happened--new guy falls for the dumb popular girl, she doesnt like him at first, blah blah blah

They should have left it alone IMO.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jul 21, 2009)

Heres two clips from the new one tonight.. Dont you think Patricks voice is sexy? And new Kat is just as feisty as the old one, i like it...


----------

